# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Shifting to the left

## donzo69

Hi guys,
I have a Qidi Tech 1 printer, and now randomly during some print jobs it will just shift everything about 1/8" to the left. I'm using the software that came with the printer to slice files. I'd love to post a picture to show you exactly what I mean, but for some reason i can't.  Any thoughts?

----------


## wirlybird

Give the Z axis lead screw a little lube.

----------

